# Is this a good motor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi tater, 

No, that would not be a good one. Please look over the two sticky threads in this sub forum. Also the wiki. We've covered this so many times, surely you'll find some answers. If not, come back and I'll go though it again.

Welcome, 

major


----------



## Tommytater (Mar 9, 2016)

I have been reading and it's seems like a lot of opinions. If you can steer me in the right direction with a link I'll be more than happy to read all about it. 
There's a lot of electric motors at my work I just need to know what to look for. 
AC or DC?
Volt range
3 phase?
Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/finding-motor-budget-56726.html Here is one of those stickies.

Do not get an AC motor unless you have a suitable controller for it beforehand. Voltage range for DC motors is a topic often discussed in those sticky treads. And another place to find some good examples is the EValbum.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/forklift-motor-specs-165985.html 

Another reference.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

My understanding is that industrial motors are usually not a very good choice as they tend to be very heavy relative to power output. For example, the motor you posted is 10hp, or 7.5kW continuous and weighs 184 lbs. By comparison, my 2012 Nissan Leaf motor is rated 85kW continuous and weighs 127 lbs. 10X the power, and still lighter. 

I believe they also usually need to be rewound to get into a useful voltage / rpm / frequency range for EV use.


----------



## Tommytater (Mar 9, 2016)

miscrms said:


> My understanding is that industrial motors are usually not a very good choice as they tend to be very heavy relative to power output. For example, the motor you posted is 10hp, or 7.5kW continuous and weighs 184 lbs. By comparison, my 2012 Nissan Leaf motor is rated 85kW continuous and weighs 127 lbs. 10X the power, and still lighter.
> 
> I believe they also usually need to be rewound to get into a useful voltage / rpm / frequency range for EV use.


Thank you for giving me some guidance. We have a bunch of old golf carts and forklifts. All kids of stuff. So I'm sure there's gold in them there hills but I don't know what to look for.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Tommytater said:


> Thank you for giving me some guidance. We have a bunch of old golf carts and forklifts. All kids of stuff. So I'm sure there's gold in them there hills but I don't know what to look for.


I would avoid the ones that say "SEPEX" (either on the motor or controller).

Series wound is generally what you want. You want large carbon brushes on the motor, preferably double brushes on the commutator. If it has a low voltage rating, it requires advancing the brushes to allow it to handle higher voltage without arcing. Look for a nice big fork lift motor with double brushes weighing over 100 pounds.

You won't find too many working quality A/C motor setups in a junk yard capable of driving a car.


----------



## Tommytater (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks man. I'll post pics of things I find and get opinions


----------



## Tommytater (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's another one I found!


----------



## rahulkentonn (May 15, 2016)

I live in Houston and there is a company that imports Jdm engines, is selling Toyota 1NZ-FXE Prius hybrid motor swap. Wondering will it fit my 1995 Toyota Corolla ? Here is their website http://www.bestjapaneseengines.com/


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

It is the same engine as in the first and second generation USDM Prius as well. You should be able to find it anywhere for cheap.


----------

